# Es ist offiziell: Die EU hat einen einheitlichen Standard für Ladekabel



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Es ist offiziell: Die EU hat einen einheitlichen Standard für Ladekabel*

					Lange wurde gerungen, doch nun ist es offiziell: Die EU hat einen einheitlichen Standard für Ladekabel. USB Typ C ist der lange favorisierte Gewinner, an den sich nun auch Gegner wie Apple halten müssen. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Es ist offiziell: Die EU hat einen einheitlichen Standard für Ladekabel*


----------



## hamburgcity (8. Juni 2022)

Sehr geil. Schade, dass es so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (8. Juni 2022)

Schade, dass alternative Technologien per Gesetz / Verordnung ausgeschlossen werden.

 Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass solche unnötige, „staatliche“ Eingriffe iwann weh tun werden.


----------



## Pr3sid3nt (8. Juni 2022)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Schade, dass alternative Technologien per Gesetz / Verordnung ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass solche unnötige, „staatliche“ Eingriffe iwann weh tun werden.



Welche meinst du?

Ich begrüße die Umsetzung.


----------



## Stormado (8. Juni 2022)

Ich finde es auch sehr gut. Bei USB-C sieht man bereits, dass es sehr von Vorteil sein kann. Wenn ich zu meinen Eltern oder meiner Schwester gefahren bin, brauchte ich für mein Huawei von 2018 (oder 2019?) kein Netzteil bzw. Ladekabel mitnehmen. Beide haben jeweils ein relativ aktuelles Smartphone eben mit USB-C...

Nun bin ich aber im Dezember auf ein iPhone 13 umgestiegen - gutes Smartphone keine Frage. Aber das andere Ladekabel kotzt mich so derbe an. Musste, weil ich es bei meinen Eltern vergessen hatte, fast ohne das geliebte Smartphone auskommen. Stellt euch mal vor, ich hätte ohne dieses aufs Klo gehen müssen.. Gott sei Dank hatten meine Eltern zufälligerweise ein Induktionsladegerät bekommen, womit mein iPhone geladen werden konnte.

TLR: Gut, dass USB-C für alles kommt. Kann nur von Vorteil sein...


----------



## Tolotos66 (8. Juni 2022)

Stormado schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch sehr gut. Bei USB-C sieht man bereits, dass es sehr von Vorteil sein kann. Wenn ich zu meinen Eltern oder meiner Schwester gefahren bin, brauchte ich für mein Huawei von 2018 (oder 2019?) kein Netzteil bzw. Ladekabel mitnehmen. Beide haben jeweils ein relativ aktuelles Smartphone eben mit USB-C...
> 
> Nun bin ich aber im Dezember auf ein iPhone 13 umgestiegen - gutes Smartphone keine Frage. Aber das andere Ladekabel kotzt mich so derbe an. Musste, weil ich es bei meinen Eltern vergessen hatte, fast ohne das geliebte Smartphone auskommen. Stellt euch mal vor, ich hätte ohne dieses aufs Klo gehen müssen.. Gott sei Dank hatten meine Eltern zufälligerweise ein Induktionsladegerät bekommen, womit mein iPhone geladen werden konnte.
> 
> TLR: Gut, dass USB-C für alles kommt. Kann nur von Vorteil sein...



Da gibt es noch etwas und das nennt sich Bücher. Ja ich weiß, sehr komplizierte Technik, aber es funktioniert 
Topic: Gemeinsamer Standard  Für Apple wirds bitter.
Gruß T.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juni 2022)

Standards machen die Welt besser. Sehr gute Entwicklung.

MfG
Raff


----------



## 4thVariety (8. Juni 2022)

Effektiv kann Apple jetzt eine "EU-Version" Ihrer Geräte herstellen, die unter dem Strich das gleiche in der Herstellung kostet, aber für 200€ mehr verkauft werden kann. Also mindestens.


----------



## ToZo1 (8. Juni 2022)

Was macht denn da jetzt eigentlich Apple mit seinem propritären Steckergedöns? Die müssen doch jetzt ihre i-Föne (zumindest die nächste Generation) auf USB-C-Buchsen umrüsten.


----------



## VeriteGolem (8. Juni 2022)

Logitech erschießt sich gerade


----------



## nibi030 (8. Juni 2022)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Was macht denn da jetzt eigentlich Apple mit seinem propritären Steckergedöns? Die müssen doch jetzt ihre i-Föne (zumindest die nächste Generation) auf USB-C-Buchsen umrüsten.


hätten sie wahrscheinlich gemacht wie auch beim ipad... aber noch haben sie zwei Jahre Zeit


VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Logitech erschießt sich gerade


warum das? Der Aktuelle Kram kommt doch schon alles in USB-C

Ich hab hier MX Keys, MX Master 3 und Pro X und alle hatten bereits USB-C


----------



## HoodHood (8. Juni 2022)

Dünne... JETZT ZEIGEN WIR DEN US TECH FIRMEN MAL WO DER HAMMER HÄNGT!!!1111


----------



## Schori (8. Juni 2022)

Begrüße ich.
Auf lange Sicht wird dann wahrscheinlich auch USB A verschwinden.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2022)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Schade, dass alternative Technologien per Gesetz / Verordnung ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass solche unnötige, „staatliche“ Eingriffe iwann weh tun werden.


Was mir am meisten weh tut, ist ein Blick in den Schrank. Ich denke so eine Kiste hier haben viele dort stehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich begrüße daher genau wie @PCGH_Raff diesen Schritt und hoffe durch den Standard (und zukünftige Standardisierung) auf das Schrumpfen der Kiste. 



Stormado schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor, ich hätte ohne dieses aufs Klo gehen müssen..





Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch etwas und das nennt sich Bücher. Ja ich weiß, sehr komplizierte Technik, aber es funktioniert


Auf der Toilette kann man auch Fliesen zählen oder aber die Rückseite von Shampoo, Deo, Duftspray und Co. lesen. 



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> ür Apple wirds bitter.


Why? USB-C ist doch schon in einige Produkten von Apple verbaut. iPad Pro, Air und Mini verfügen bereits über den Anschluss. Die MacBooks auch. Fehlen nur noch die iPhones und die Peripherie. Und laut Gerüchteküche arbeitet Apple bereits an den entsprechenden iPhones. Das Apple sich sträubt wundert mich nicht. Sie verdienen einen haufen Taler durch ihr Zubehör und die Vergabe von MFi-Lizenzen.



HoodHood schrieb:


> Dünne, aber hey - EU halt... JETZT ZEIGEN WIR DEN US TECH FIRMEN MAL WO DER HAMMER HÄNGT!!!1111


Hat bei der DSGVO ja schon so gut geklappt. Fun Fact: Windows 10 Home und Pro sind bis heute nicht DSGVO-konform.


----------



## HoodHood (8. Juni 2022)

Es wird ein ABSOLUT einheitlicher, bewährter Standard (es gibt soweit ich weiß nur eine einzige Version des Lightning-Anschlusses) durch einen Anschluss ersetzt, der bis heute nicht weiß, was er ist oder will. Thunderbolt 3? Thunderbolt 4...oder gar 5? USB C? 3.1? 3.2? Nur Strom, oder auch Daten - denn dann brauchst du vielleicht ein anderes Kabel. Achso, High Speed muss es auch können, dann kannst du dein kabel direkt WIEDER wegwerfen.... Hier ist dein USB C 3.2 HIGH SPEED KABEL. 

Jaja, ich weiß, Anschluss ≠ Protokoll, aber irgendwie trotzdem eine seltsame/fragwürdige Entscheidung. Schon allein durch die vielen Kabel (und Peripherie) die dadurch einfach in den Müll wandern. Inb4 PIN IS ABGEBROCHEN!!!!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Juni 2022)

HoodHood schrieb:


> Dünne... JETZT ZEIGEN WIR DEN US TECH FIRMEN MAL WO DER HAMMER HÄNGT!!!1111





HoodHood schrieb:


> Es wird ein ABSOLUT einheitlicher, bewährter Standard (es gibt soweit ich weiß nur eine einzige Version des Lightning-Anschlusses) durch einen Anschluss ersetzt, der bis heute nicht weiß, was er ist oder will. Thunderbolt 3? Thunderbolt 4...oder gar 5? USB C? 3.1? 3.2? Nur Strom, oder auch Daten - denn dann brauchst du vielleicht ein anderes Kabel. Achso, High Speed muss es auch können, dann kannst du dein kabel direkt WIEDER wegwerfen.... Hier ist dein USB C 3.2 HIGH SPEED KABEL.
> 
> Jaja, ich weiß, Anschluss ≠ Protokoll, aber irgendwie trotzdem eine seltsame/fragwürdige Entscheidung. Schon allein durch die vielen Kabel (und Peripherie) die dadurch einfach in den Müll wandern. Inb4 PIN IS ABGEBROCHEN!!!!



Ist schon wieder ne Viertelstunde um. Möchtest du uns noch eine dritte Meinung mitteilen?


----------



## Stormado (8. Juni 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch etwas und das nennt sich Bücher. Ja ich weiß, sehr komplizierte Technik, aber es funktioniert
> Topic: Gemeinsamer Standard  Für Apple wirds bitter.
> Gruß T.





Painkiller schrieb:


> Auf der Toilette kann man auch Fliesen zählen oder aber die Rückseite von Shampoo, Deo, Duftspray und Co. lesen.



Das geht? Aber ja, stimmt. Habe glaub früher entweder die Rückseite von z. B. Putzmitteln gelesen oder einzelne Klopapierblätter in die einzelnen Lagen geteilt. Letzteres kann man nur empfehlen, man sollte aber ruhig bleiben, wenn eine der Lagen einreißt!


----------



## Blackout27 (8. Juni 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Effektiv kann Apple jetzt eine "EU-Version" Ihrer Geräte herstellen, die unter dem Strich das gleiche in der Herstellung kostet, aber für 200€ mehr verkauft werden kann. Also mindestens.



Wer weiß ob Apple bis 2024 überhaupt noch eine Buchse im Iphone verbauen wird. 

Ich begrüße diese Entscheidung


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2022)

Stormado schrieb:


> Das geht?



Hängt davon ab: Kannst du noch zählen, ohne eine App zur Hilfe zu nehmen? 


@Topic:
Der in meinen Augen entscheidende Satz sind die weiterhin erlaubten, proprietären Ladestandards. Damit ist das Konzept zu 50 Prozent gescheitert. Was nützt es einem denn, wenn alle über USB Typ-C laden, aber ohne USB-Typ-C-Netzteil vom gleichen Hersteller nur 1,5 W möglich sind? Das reicht nicht fürs Schnelladen von Smartphones (vermutlich gibt es mittlerweile Modelle, die unter Volllast mehr verbrauchen) und schon gar nicht für reguläres Laden von Laptops und ähnlichem. Die Unterstützung mindestens des nächst kleineren USB-PD-Profils zusätzlich zu einem proprietären Protokoll hätte genauso vorgeschrieben werden müssen.


----------



## hotfirefox (8. Juni 2022)

@PCGH_Torsten 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, so ist das doch schon wieder bissel sinnfrei. Zusätzlich zu einem Minimum an PD hätte auch noch die Datenübertragungsrate geregelt werden müssen. Sprich min USB 3.2 oder so. Da hätte man dann Kabel, wo man so halbwegs für alles zur Not nehmen kann.


----------



## Pu244 (8. Juni 2022)

Blöd finde ich, dass keine Netzteile mehr beigelegt werden sollen. Damit hätte man noch bis 2028 warten können, bis dahin haben dann wohl die meisten ein geeignetes Netzteil. (einmal 240W für alles).



hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Schade, dass alternative Technologien per Gesetz / Verordnung ausgeschlossen werden.



Es wird nichts ausgeschlossen. Apple kann nach wie vor einen Lightninganschluss verbauen, nur dann eben zusätzlich zu USB C.

Was auch immer an Technologie kommt, das steht dem nicht im Weg.

Im übrigen ist auch die Frage, was für eine ominöse Technik das sein mag. Über USB C lassen sich momentan 240W und 80 GBit übertragen, das sollte noch eine weile reichen.



hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass solche unnötige, „staatliche“ Eingriffe iwann weh tun werden.



Manche Eingriffe sind nötig, andere sind sinnvoll. Das ist einer davon. Ich sehe auch nicht, wie einem das auf die Füße fallen soll. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderer Verordnung ist das hier durchdacht.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Was mir am meisten weh tut, ist ein Blick in den Schrank. Ich denke so eine Kiste hier haben viele dort stehen.



Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass Scart wieder Mode wird, so wie sie Schallplatte. Wenn ich mal irgendwor hinziehe, wo noch altes 10MBit BNC Netzwerk verlegt ist: ich und meine guten 3com Netzwerkkarten (die guten Kombimodelle, mit 100MBit TX und Base2&5) sind bereit) sind bereit und massenhaft Kabel ist auch vorhanden.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> @Topic:
> Der in meinen Augen entscheidende Satz sind die weiterhin erlaubten, proprietären Ladestandards. Damit ist das Konzept zu 50 Prozent gescheitert. Was nützt es einem denn, wenn alle über USB Typ-C laden, aber ohne USB-Typ-C-Netzteil vom gleichen Hersteller nur 1,5 W möglich sind? Das reicht nicht fürs Schnelladen von Smartphones (vermutlich gibt es mittlerweile Modelle, die unter Volllast mehr verbrauchen) und schon gar nicht für reguläres Laden von Laptops und ähnlichem. Die Unterstützung mindestens des nächst kleineren USB-PD-Profils zusätzlich zu einem proprietären Protokoll hätte genauso vorgeschrieben werden müssen.



So, wie ich es bisher verstanden habe, ist PD das Mittel der Wahl und soll bei Leistungen über 2,5W genutzt werden. Es wird nur nicht ausgeschlossen, dass man noch etwas drüberbauen kann, wenn man weitere Funktionen benötigt. Ab Version 4 ist QC auch mit USB PD kompatibel, in dieser Art wird es wohl funktionieren.


----------



## Ganjafield (8. Juni 2022)

Endlich mal eine sehr positive Meldung.   
Hoffentlich wird genügend Raum für Neuentwicklungen im Kleingedruckten gelassen.
Es fehlt noch ein Standard für kabelloses Laden. Wenn man sich dafür wieder 15 Jahre Zeit lässt bis jeder 3 verschiedene Ladegeräte daheim hat, wäre es sehr schade.


----------



## loco30 (8. Juni 2022)

War langsam Zeit.

Schon als USB-Mini und Micro kam, wurde etwas besser.

Mit USB-C war die logische Entwicklung um unnötige Kabel, Netzteil, Ressourcen, usw. zu verschwenden, nur weil man 3-4 verschiedene Geräte hat und jeder ein anderes Netzteil u/o Kabel braucht.


----------



## Fleischbaum (8. Juni 2022)

wurde auch mal zeit. aber besser spät als nie


----------



## Gast1662671404 (8. Juni 2022)

Apple kann bei Lightning bleiben, einfach einen Adapter dazu packen und das Thema ist gegessen. So kann der Kunde selbst entscheiden mit was er läd.


----------



## Echo321 (8. Juni 2022)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Schade, dass alternative Technologien per Gesetz / Verordnung ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass solche unnötige, „staatliche“ Eingriffe iwann weh tun werden.



Solche Eingriffe gibt es heute überall und sie machen das Leben leichter. Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen das jedes Elektrogerät in deine 230V Steckdose an der Wand passt ? Das nennt sich Standards setzen und das wird überall gemacht.

Standards sind kein "Eingriff" sondern eine Notwendigkeit und zum Vorteil für uns Kunden. Gerade Firmen wie Apple sind bekannt dafür sich eigene "Ökosysteme" zu schaffen wo man nur "ihr" Zubehör nutzen kann. Das ist dann lizensiert, schweineteuer und bringt kaum oder keine Vorteile. Natürlich schränken Standards die Vielfalt ein .. aber warum irgendwo Vielfalt haben wenn sie keinen Vorteil bietet ?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. Juni 2022)

USB C ist leider aktuell auch keine einheitliche Lösung. Der USB-Adapter, der dem iPhone 13 Max Pro beiliegt, hilft da eher nicht, denn die vorhandenen USB-Ladegeräte funktionieren damit nicht oder nur extrem langsam. Also kauft man dann doch wieder für jedes Gerät (iPhone, Watch) ein separates und kompatibles Netzteil, weil die Schnellladestandards alle nicht so recht miteinander können.


----------



## azkar (8. Juni 2022)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber bin ich der einzige hier der am PC nicht allzu viele USB-C Anschlüsse hat? Da kommen erstmal viele Tonnen Adapterschrott bis das einheitlich ist. Betrifft ja nicht nur Handys sondern auch insgesamt Peripheriegeräte. Oo


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2022)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> @PCGH_Torsten
> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, so ist das doch schon wieder bissel sinnfrei. Zusätzlich zu einem Minimum an PD hätte auch noch die Datenübertragungsrate geregelt werden müssen. Sprich min USB 3.2 oder so. Da hätte man dann Kabel, wo man so halbwegs für alles zur Not nehmen kann.



Datenkompatibilität ist eigentlich kein Problem. Natürlich gibt es unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten, aber das ist für unterschiedlichste Anwendungszwecke auch angemessen. Protokollseitig nutzen aber alle ohnehin USB, weil sie ja mit USB-Hosts kompatibel sein wollen. Nicht einmal Apple hat die offensichtlichen Pläne, aus Lightning mehr als ein fancy USB 2.0 zu machen, umgesetzt.




Pu244 schrieb:


> So, wie ich es bisher verstanden habe, ist PD das Mittel der Wahl und soll bei Leistungen über 2,5W genutzt werden. Es wird nur nicht ausgeschlossen, dass man noch etwas drüberbauen kann, wenn man weitere Funktionen benötigt. Ab Version 4 ist QC auch mit USB PD kompatibel, in dieser Art wird es wohl funktionieren.



Ich habe mir jetzt noch mal den offiziellen Text gezogen. Aber selbst da wird Power Delivery in den eigentlichen Artikelentwürfen gar nicht erwähnt und der erläuternde Teil schlägt nur, vor, allgemeinen Support des Protokolls bei Geräten mit als 15 W zu fordern. Aber keine konkreten Profile. Das heißt man darf über PD melden "nur Level 1 unterstützt", während man für 50-W-Laden ein proprietäres Netzteil mit 25 V, 2 A auf den Datenpins oder ähnlich absurd-proprietäres einführt.


----------



## GEChun (8. Juni 2022)

Jetzt bleibt nur noch offen welches USB-C sich hinter dem Kabel versteckt.

USB-C:
2.0
3.0
3.1
3.2
3.0  Thunderbolt 3
3.1  Thunderbolt 3
3.2 Thunderbolt 3
3.0 / 3.1 / 3.2 Thunderbolt 4
3.0 / 3.1 / 3.2 mit Displayport
+ Alle Varianten mit 25Watt
+ Alle Varianten mit 100Watt
+ Alle Varianten ganz neu mit 240 Watt

2.0 / 3.0 / 3.1 / 3.2 mit Audio Unterstützung

Und das Mischmasch zwischen den unterschiedlichen Kabeln an sich:

3.1 mit Thunderbolt 4 + Displayport und Audiounterstützung bei 100W

oder

3.2 mit Thunderbolt 3 + Audiounterstützung 200W aber ohne Displayport.

HDMI Unterstützung gab es ja auch huch vergessen.

Die sehen alle gleich aus und die Markierungen dafür sind zwar teilweise vorgegeben aber da halten sich die Hersteller auch nicht wirklich immer dran!


Cool wird es dann wenn man kein Schaltnetzteil hat und die 240Watt mit 5 Ampere bei 48 Volt dann in das Handy steckt!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Juni 2022)

Cool und jetzt bitte auch einheitliche Standards für Stromkabel bei uns auf dem Lande !


----------



## Anthropos (8. Juni 2022)

Finde ich gut und war lange überfällig.


----------



## ric84 (8. Juni 2022)

Was ab 2024 kann ich mir dann endlich da Ladegerät mit meinen Eiphone Freunden teilen? Ich glaub ich träume   

Nicht das sich der Apple Kosmos auch noch deswegen öffnen muss. Schätze aber eher die packen bis dahin nochmal 100€ drauf und lassen dann auch noch den Anschluss weg, sodass nur noch Mikrofonöffnungen sichtbar sind.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Juni 2022)

Wenn USB-C nicht so ein instabiler, wackelkontaktlastiger, schnell kaputt gehender Mistanschluss wäre, würde ich das glatt toll finden.


----------



## Cuddleman (8. Juni 2022)

Sicherlich sehr begrüßenswert, nur von Ausnahmen halte ich jedoch nichts, ob gewollt, oder nicht, sollte keine Rolle spielen.

Die Langzeitstabilität gegenüber USB-Mini ist sehr viel besser, auch, weil der Stecker deutlich länger und somit auch die Einstecktiefe vollständig ausnutzt, was die Beanspruchung durch seitliche Zugbelastung fast ausschließt.

Leider habe ich einige USB-C Kabel, die nur in einer Ausrichtung mit allen Kontakten funktionieren.
Beim Einstecken der Stecker mit 180° erfolgt kein Ladevorgang und keine Signalübertragung.
Witzig, aber undokumentiert, die Stecker haben doch tatsächlich einen fühlbaren winzigen Punkt auf einer Steckerseite.
Ist der  z.B. auf der selben Seite wie das Smartphone-Display geht's, andersrum jedoch nicht.
USB-C sollte beide Einsteckmöglichkeiten mit vollem Funktionsumfang ermöglichen, weshalb ich bei Huawei keine Sonderbelegung der USB-C Kontakte erwartet hatte, beim mitgelieferten Ladegerät und Kabel.

Beim stöbern im Internet zeigte sich , das bei einigen Peripheriegerätekabeln eigenwillige Kontaktbelegungen nicht so selten sind.

Hoffentlich tritt man der Autoindustrie mit den Akkus auf die Füße und setzt einen Akku-Standard durch und die einfache Austauschbarkeit.

Die Problematik bei Beförderung von Gefahrgut mit (Lithium-)Batterien/Akku's in Verbindung zu Privatpersonen, wäre jedoch gleichlaufend zu überarbeiten, allerdings auch der dazu bürokratische Aufwand.
Hier gibt es täglich tausendfache Verstöße, ohne das die betreffenden Personen es überhaupt erahnen, das sie eine strafbare  Ordnungswidrigkeit begehen, ganz zu Schweigen, was durch Paketzusteller geliefert wird!


----------



## spawa93 (8. Juni 2022)

Lightning-Stecker wäre bzgl. Steckzyklen besser gewesen.


----------



## Cuddleman (8. Juni 2022)

ric84 schrieb:


> Was ab 2024 kann ich mir dann endlich da Ladegerät mit meinen Eiphone Freunden teilen? Ich glaub ich träume
> 
> Nicht das sich der Apple Kosmos auch noch deswegen öffnen muss. Schätze aber eher die packen bis dahin nochmal 100€ drauf und lassen dann auch noch den Anschluss weg, sodass nur noch Mikrofonöffnungen sichtbar sind.


Träum weiter, denn Apple baut eine Verwendungssperre ein, zumindest schonmal vorsorglich in der Nutzungsbeschreibung.
Apple bleibt gewollt ein Sonderling, oder Individualist, nur um sich in allem besser darzustellen.
Genau damit verdient ja Apple dermaßen viel Geld!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2022)

GEChun schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibt nur noch offen welches USB-C sich hinter dem Kabel versteckt.
> 
> USB-C:
> 2.0
> ...



Deine Liste ist aufgebläht. Die Qualität von 3.X-Kabeln reicht eigentlich immer für 10 GBit/s (laut Hersteller*), jedes Thunderbolt-Kabel beherrscht auch USB 3.2 und TB4 stellt keine neuen Anforderungen, ob man Audio- oder Bild-Signale durchjagd, ist den Kabeln egal und bei der Stromversorgung werden nur >3 A/15 W und >20 V/100 W markiert. Korrigiert also:

USB-C:
2.0
3.0
3.1
3.2
3.0  Thunderbolt 3
3.1  Thunderbolt 3
3.2 Thunderbolt 3
3.0 / 3.1 / 3.2 Thunderbolt 4
3.0 / 3.1 / 3.2 mit Displayport
+ Alle Varianten mit 25Watt
+ Alle Varianten mit _15-_100Watt
+ Alle Varianten ganz neu mit _100-_240 Watt

2.0 / 3.0 / 3.1 / 3.2 mit Audio Unterstützung

3.1 mit Thunderbolt 4 + Displayport und Audiounterstützung bei 100W

oder

3.2 mit Thunderbolt 3 + Audiounterstützung 200W aber ohne Displayport.

HDMI Unterstützung gab es ja auch huch vergessen.




*: Gegen Kabel, die sich nicht an Specs halten, ist natürlich nie ein Kraut gewachsen.


----------



## glatt_rasiert (8. Juni 2022)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Wenn USB-C nicht so ein instabiler, wackelkontaktlastiger, schnell kaputt gehender Mistanschluss wäre, würde ich das glatt toll finden.



Was ewig hält, das bringt kein Geld

topic

Habt ihr ganz toll gemacht, hat ja nur 10 Jahre gedauert


----------



## SueLzkoPP (8. Juni 2022)

Breitenberg schrieb:


> Apple kann bei Lightning bleiben, einfach einen Adapter dazu packen und das Thema ist gegessen. So kann der Kunde selbst entscheiden mit was er läd.



Und schon ist wieder "Müll" produziert der bei den meisten User im Karton vergammelt. 

Angenommen wir leben in einer verrückten Welt und Apple sagt: da machen wir nicht mit und ziehen uns aus dem europäischen Markt zurück. Was macht die EU dann gegen ein Android Monopol ?


----------



## Atma (8. Juni 2022)

Kaufe seit geraumer Zeit nur noch Geräte, die mit USB-C daherkommen. USB-A und vor allem Mini-/Mikro USB nerven enorm.

Smartphone, Tablet, Tischmikrofon, Controller und Tracker für VR etc. Alle haben USB-C. Einzige Überbleibsel sind die ganzen USB Sticks.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Was mir am meisten weh tut, ist ein Blick in den Schrank. Ich denke so eine Kiste hier haben viele dort stehen.


Meine war noch viel größer im Laden.

Und selbst RS 232-Kabel wurden noch gefordert, wegen der alten, seriellen Steuerungen.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich begrüße daher genau wie @PCGH_Raff diesen Schritt und hoffe durch den Standard (und zukünftige Standardisierung) auf das Schrumpfen der Kiste.


Standards (quasi oder real) sind nur nützlich.

Es gab mal eine Zeit, da hatte ich nur drei Stecker in der Servicekiste:
- Flachstecker ,
- Koax und 
- Würfelstecker.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Das Apple sich sträubt wundert mich nicht. Sie verdienen einen haufen Taler durch ihr Zubehör und die Vergabe von MFi-Lizenzen.


Da läßt sich sicher was machen, mit IDs oder so.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab: Kannst du noch zählen, ohne eine App zur Hilfe zu nehmen?


Bis vier klappt es sicher!  


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8ccGjar4Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass Scart wieder Mode wird, so wie sie Schallplatte.


Schallplatten verstehe ich ja noch. Aber Scart? 
Klar, für Retro-Systeme macht es durchaus noch Sinn.



azkar schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber bin ich der einzige hier der am PC nicht allzu viele USB-C Anschlüsse hat?


Auch die Board und NB-Hersteller werden sich anpassen müssen.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Apple bleibt gewollt ein Sonderling, oder Individualist, nur um sich in allem besser darzustellen.


Da ist Apple eben wie Nvidia. Properitärer Stuff, egal ob Soft- oder Hardware verkauft sich scheinbar trotzdem ganz gut.  

Aber auch das Android-Lager braucht sich nicht verstecken. Da hält sich auch jeder Hersteller für DEN Individualisten. Nicht umsonst haben viele Smartphones ein Android was von Anfang an voll ist mit Bloatware, und nur Updates bekommt solange der Hersteller Bock drauf hat.


Btw. die EU arbeitet angeblich auch an einem Standard für kabeloses Laden. Mal sehen was dabei rum kommen wird. 


> : „Die Europäische Kommission soll Maßnahmen ergreifen, die zu einem Standard für das kabellose Laden führen sollen“, teilte Cavazzini mit, die die letzte Verhandlungsrunde am Dienstag geleitet hatte. Dafür seien zwei Jahre Zeit vorgesehen.


Quelle: *Klick*


----------



## Gast1662671404 (8. Juni 2022)

SueLzkoPP schrieb:


> Und schon ist wieder "Müll" produziert der bei den meisten User im Karton vergammelt.
> 
> Angenommen wir leben in einer verrückten Welt und Apple sagt: da machen wir nicht mit und ziehen uns aus dem europäischen Markt zurück. Was macht die EU dann gegen ein Android Monopol ?


Das wäre mir völlig egal, ich kaufe seither meine iPhones immer in den Staaten.


----------



## GEChun (8. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Deine Liste ist aufgebläht. Die Qualität von 3.X-Kabeln reicht eigentlich immer für 10 GBit/s (laut Hersteller*), jedes Thunderbolt-Kabel beherrscht auch USB 3.2 und TB4 stellt keine neuen Anforderungen, ob man Audio- oder Bild-Signale durchjagd, ist den Kabeln egal und bei der Stromversorgung werden nur >3 A/15 W und >20 V/100 W markiert. Korrigiert also:
> 
> USB-C:
> 2.0
> ...


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, Lenovo,Dell und auch Apple haben folgende Kabel im Angebot: 3.0 / 3.1 / 3.2 mit Displayport und ohne Thunderbolt. Es gibt sogar eine eigene Kategorie an Symbolen dafür siehe:



			https://www.coolblue.de/beratung/was-ist-der-usb-typ-c-port-deines-laptops.html#:~:text=Dieser%20Port%20unterst%C3%BCtzt%20den%20DisplayPort,den%20DisplayPort%2DAlt%2DModus.
		


https://blog.notebooksbilliger.de/usb-3-0-usb-3-1-usb-type-c-das-steckt-hinter-den-bezeichnungen/
Das Bild zeigt es eigentlich, also es gibt definitiv Displayport ohne Thunderbolt und auch umgekehrt.


Dann gibt es auch definitiv Thunderbolt 3 USB Kabel, die kein Thunderbolt 4 unterstützen.
Somit sind auch beide Versionen im Umlauf:



			https://www.amazon.de/Thunderbolt-Maxonar-zertifiziertes-unterst%C3%BCtzt-Dockingstation/dp/B08HN22G8P/ref=asc_df_B08HN22G8P/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=473985501057&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8628872444292810540&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9044770&hvtargid=pla-994309791259&psc=1&th=1&psc=1
		



Die Varianten mit 25 Watt gibt es auch, davon habe ich sogar eins Zuhause liegen, oft sind es auch einfach zu lange Kabel mit höhreren Daten aber es kommen halt nur noch 15-25Watt ca am anderen Ende heraus. Sie sind auch bei günstigen Handyladekabeln vertreten.

Das alle Gruppen dann in USB 3.0 und mindestens 3.2 vertreten sind ja auch dass gibt es leider.

+ Alle Varianten ganz neu mit _100-_240 Watt

Nein das stimmt so nicht denn die 100Watt gibt es schon eine ganze Weile von Dell z.B.

Also ja ich wünschte du hättest recht @ PCGH_Thorsten... aber da ist doch eine ganz große Menge an unterschiedlichen Kabeln und Standarts unterwegs. Und das nur im USB-C bereich...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2022)

Bei deinem Kabel-Link lese ich nirgendwo etwas von "unterstützt kein Thunderbolt 4"; die beiden anderen Links beschäftigen sich direkt mit Typ-C-Anschlüssen. Nicht mit Typ-C-Kabeln.

Technisch ist es wie beschrieben:
2.0 nutzt zwei Adern für Daten + zwei für Strom
3.0 und 3.1 nutzen zusätzlich einen SS-Channel (zwei Adern senden, zwei empfangen)
3.2 nutzt zwei SS-Channel, also ingesamt acht differentielle Adernpaare. Thunderbolt nutzt: acht differentielle Adernpaare. DP-Alternate-Mode*: acht differentielle Adernpaare. HDMI*: Meinem Wissen nach deren sechs.
Es gibt elektromechanisch oberhalb von 3.1 also nur ein Kabelformat. Für Thunderbolt muss das zusätzlich über einen Markierungschip bestätigen, dass es 20 GBit/s pro Kanal verkraften kann (USB 3.1/3.2 und die gängigen DP-Formate: 10 GBit/s oder weniger, keine Kontrolle vorgesehen). Dabei ist es aber unerheblich, ob Thunderbolt 3 oder Thunderbolt 4, denn beide arbeiten mit 20 GBit/s pro Kanal. Und außerdem sind sie beidseitig abwärtskompatibel, das heißt sollte jemals ein Kabel zwischen zwei TB4-Geräten nur TB3 ermöglichen, ist das möglich und es ist auch genauso schnell. (Nein, ich kann nicht sagen, was denn dann überhaupt der Vorteil von TB4 ist. Intel selbst hat mal mit USB-Kompatibilität geworben, aber in der Praxis machen beide nur Gen2x1 alias USB 3.1 mit, wie uns nach entsprechenden Tests auch von Mainboard-Herstellern bestätigt wurde.)

Hinzu kommt Power Delivery, dass eine digitale Signatur für mehr als 3 A und eine zweite für mehr als 20 V verlangt. Natürlich kann man auch versuchen, 5 A @ 5 V (oder mehr) durch unsignierte Kabel zu jagen und dann gucken, ob am Ende 15 W oder mehr ankommen oder ob zwischendurch was schmilzt. Aber ist dann aber kein weiterer, spezifizierter Kabeltyp, sondern schlicht eine Missachtung sämtlicher Standards, denn mehr als 3 A sind ohne Absprache zwischen Endgeräten und zertifizierter Verbindung dazwischen nicht vorgesehen.



*: Prinzipiell erlauben die Specs der Bildstandards auch Links mit geringerer Breite. Ist mir in freier Wildbahn aber noch nicht begegnet und ich weiß auch nicht, ob Geräte so etwas als Eingang akzeptieren würden.


----------



## GEChun (8. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Und außerdem sind sie beidseitig abwärtskompatibel, das heißt sollte jemals ein Kabel zwischen zwei TB4-Geräten nur TB3 ermöglichen, ist das möglich und es ist auch genauso schnell. (Nein, ich kann nicht sagen, was denn dann überhaupt der Vorteil von TB4 ist. Intel selbst hat mal mit USB-Kompatibilität geworben, aber in der Praxis machen beide nur Gen2x1 alias USB 3.1 mit, wie uns nach entsprechenden Tests auch von Mainboard-Herstellern bestätigt wurde.)


Den einzigen Unterschied den ich bei diesen Kabeln bemerkt habe ist nicht die Geschwindigkeit, (auf die war ich sogar nie fixiert) sondern die Hersteller spezifischen Features wie z.B Dockingstation Konnektivität die bei TB 4 mehr Möglichkeiten bietet als bei TB3... 

Daher kommt auch das Problem oh mit dem Kabel geht es, oh  mit dem Kabel geht der Bildschirm und der Rest nicht... und ja ach mit dem geht alles... 


Darüberhinaus habe ich ein tolles Kabel sogar zu Hause rumliegen, auf der einen Seite USB A mit blauer Markierung - andere Seite USB C. Das Kabel ist zu langsam um eine USB C Festplatte an der Playstation 5 anzuschließen und übermittelt die besagten 25W...


----------



## imischek (8. Juni 2022)

dann wird wohl logitech bald werbung machen für ihre tolle wireless maus mit dem neuen feature usb c


----------



## Ganjafield (8. Juni 2022)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Wenn USB-C nicht so ein instabiler, wackelkontaktlastiger, schnell kaputt gehender Mistanschluss wäre, würde ich das glatt toll finden.


Ich hätte es ebenfalls gut gefunden erst einen neuen ordentlichen (nicht so wackeligen) Anschluss zu entwickeln und dann diesen zu standardisieren.  Vielleicht kommt Dieser ja noch irgendwann, wenn sich alle Hersteller einig sind.
Voraussichtlich ist es dann bald so weit ....2038


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Schallplatten verstehe ich ja noch. Aber Scart?
> Klar, für Retro-Systeme macht es durchaus noch Sinn.


Scart war der ekligste Stecker überhaupt.
Unmöglich groß unhandlich und schlecht einzustecken.

Dagegen sah SVHS aus, wie von der Enterprise.


Ganjafield schrieb:


> Ich hätte es ebenfalls gut gefunden erst einen neuen ordentlichen (nicht so wackeligen) Anschluss zu entwickeln und dann diesen zu standardisieren.  Vielleicht kommt Dieser ja noch irgendwann, wenn sich alle Hersteller einig sind.
> Voraussichtlich ist es dann bald so weit ....2038


Wie wäre es mit Lightning?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. Juni 2022)

Scart war geil, vor allem wenn einer der ollen Blechpins ein bisschen verbogen war...


----------



## Pu244 (8. Juni 2022)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Hoffentlich tritt man der Autoindustrie mit den Akkus auf die Füße und setzt einen Akku-Standard durch und die einfache Austauschbarkeit.



Wir wohl nicht passieren, da die Akkus an die Autos angepasst werden, um den optimalen Platz zu finden. Außerdem sind die Akkus auch zu unterschiedlich.

Wirklich wichtig wäre ein Recht aus Reparatur, damit unabhängige Werkestätten die Module mit neuen Zellen bestücken können. Das ist wohl deren Geschäft der Zukunft.



spawa93 schrieb:


> Lightning-Stecker wäre bzgl. Steckzyklen besser gewesen.



Den hätte Apple dazu freigeben müssen und das möglichst vor 2015. Haben sie nicht gemacht, sonst wäre ihnen ein Haufen Profit durch die Lappen gegangen. Immerhin dürften sie mit Lightning wohl einen hohen zweistelligen Milliardenbetrag gemacht haben.



GxGamer schrieb:


> Wenn USB-C nicht so ein instabiler, wackelkontaktlastiger, schnell kaputt gehender Mistanschluss wäre, würde ich das glatt toll finden.



Ich hatte keine Probleme damit und der Anschluss ist auch auf 10.000 Steckzyklen spezifiziert. Wobei der Stecker so aufgebaut ist, dass er vor der Buchse kaputtgeht.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Schallplatten verstehe ich ja noch. Aber Scart?
> Klar, für Retro-Systeme macht es durchaus noch Sinn.



Irgendwann werden die Videophilen die grenzenlose Qualität von VHS zu schätzen wissen, z.B. das warme und natürliche Bild und die überragende Qualität, kein Vergleich mit der kalten 4K Blu Ray.

Dann werden sie einen Anschluß benötigen und es werden wieder neue VHS Rekorder entwickelt, mit den besten Funktionen der Technik von heute.

Bei den Schallplatten hat in den 80ern auch kaum jemand gedacht, dass sich der Müll wird halten können.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Scart war der ekligste Stecker überhaupt.
> Unmöglich groß unhandlich und schlecht einzustecken.



Ich hatte immer irgendwie das Gefühl, ich könnte etwas im Fernseher kaputtmachen oder das Ding umschmeißen, weil die so schlecht reingingen und wenn eine Seite drinsteckte, dann lugte die andere oft wieder 2mm heraus.

Schön, dass es vorbei ist.


----------



## Thomas5010 (8. Juni 2022)

Einen Vorteil hat USB C, der bisher noch nicht genannt wurde.

USB C ist auf 100 Watt (soweit ich weiß) begrenzt. Die Hersteller von Notebooks werden sehr bemüht sein, ihre Geräte energiesparend zu gestalten, damit kein proprietäres Netzteil mitgeliefert werden muss.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2022)

240 W wurden letztes Jahr spezifziert und niemand hält die Notebookhersteller davon ab, einfach zwei Stecker zu verwenden. Zudem gibt es schon heute ein paar Geräte, die ihre maximale Leistung nur mit Akku und Netzteil gleichzeitig schaffen.


----------



## Thomas5010 (8. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 240 W wurden letztes Jahr spezifziert und niemand hält die Notebookhersteller davon ab, einfach zwei Stecker zu verwenden. Zudem gibt es schon heute ein paar Geräte, die ihre maximale Leistung nur mit Akku und Netzteil gleichzeitig schaffen.


Stimmt, 240 Watt sind (für die Zukunft) zertifiziert. Ich glaube Dell übergeht die derzeitigen 100 Watt auf 130 Watt. Ich vertraue darauf, dass sich die Ingenieure, Experten und EU Behörden da intensiv Gedanken gemacht haben

Dann ist USB C eigentlich eine sehr gute Sache.

*Außerdem*: Die Frage ist, ob USB C für Smartphones in Zukunft überhaupt noch eine Rolle spielt, wenn drahtloses Laden dieses ersetzt? Selbst die Apple Kopfhörer werden drahtlos aufgeladen. Bahnt sich da demnächst eine neue (drahtlose) einheitliche Ladetechnik an?


----------



## Tech_13 (8. Juni 2022)

Nebenbei steht ja die Frage von dem drahtlosen Ladegeräten im Raum, die EU wollte hier ähnliche Vorstöße wagen (wobei ich eine echte physische Leitung immer vorziehe).

Ich meine von einer Außnahmeregelung gelesen zu haben welche greift, wenn das Gerät von der Größe her dies nicht zuließe.
Ob Aplle da dann einfach sagt: "Geht nicht, drum machen wir es nicht".


----------



## Ganjafield (8. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Lightning?


Dann hätte es Apple allerdings lizenzfrei zur Verfügung stellen müssen und alle Anderen könnten es so easy übernehmen. Dann wäre es auch ok gewesen. Wegen der geringen Marktdurchdringung bei allen verfügbaren Elektronikgeräten hätte man allerdings viel mehr Übergangszeit einplanen müssen.


----------



## Pu244 (8. Juni 2022)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> *Außerdem*: Die Frage ist, ob USB C für Smartphones in Zukunft überhaupt noch eine Rolle spielt, wenn drahtloses Laden dieses ersetzt? Selbst die Apple Kopfhörer werden drahtlos aufgeladen. Bahnt sich da demnächst eine neue (drahtlose) einheitliche Ladetechnik an?



Das Problem ist die begrenzte Leistung, da sich das Phone zu stark erhitzt. Über das Kabel hat Xiaomi gerade erst 200W übertragen, drahtlos sind es meist maximal 15W. Von daher wird das Kabel auch in Zukunft  wohl weiterhin dabei sein.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2022)

Tech_13 schrieb:


> Nebenbei steht ja die Frage von dem drahtlosen Ladegeräten im Raum, die EU wollte hier ähnliche Vorstöße wagen (wobei ich eine echte physische Leitung immer vorziehe).


Ich hoffe der drahtlose Ladestandard gilt dann auch für die Autohersteller. Je nach Modell ist da die Ladeleistung teilweise echt unterirdisch. -.-


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (8. Juni 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden die Videophilen die grenzenlose Qualität von VHS zu schätzen wissen, z.B. das warme und natürliche Bild und die überragende Qualität, kein Vergleich mit der kalten 4K Blu Ray.
> 
> Dann werden sie einen Anschluß benötigen und es werden wieder neue VHS Rekorder entwickelt, mit den besten Funktionen der Technik von heute.
> 
> Bei den Schallplatten hat in den 80ern auch kaum jemand gedacht, dass sich der Müll wird halten können.


Das mit Schallplatten und VHS ist nicht das gleiche. Schallplatten bieten das große Format und somit viel Platz für Artworks und für Verzierungen der Platte selber. Leute, die jetzt neue Schallplatten aus diesen Gründen kaufen werden mit Esoterikern gleichgesetzt. Natürlich gibt es die auch...
Du selbst bist ja lange Jahre HighEnd-Röhrenmonitornutzer geblieben. Wieso? Aus guten Gründen, die nichts mit irgendwas esoterischen zu tun hatten.

Für VHS kenne ich zumindest keinen einzigen guten Grund. 

→ In den 80ern die Rückkehr der Schallplatte zu prognostizieren hätte ich für gewagt gehalten, die Gründe pro Schallplatte, die noch nicht von CDs abgedeckt werden konnten aufzulisten war jedoch auch damals schon vollkommen problemlos möglich.



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Die Hersteller von Notebooks werden sehr bemüht sein, ihre Geräte energiesparend zu gestalten, damit kein proprietäres Netzteil mitgeliefert werden muss.


Bislang ist der Markt der Gamingnotebooks noch fest in der Hand von nicht-USB-C-Netzteilen. Das wird sich auch erst ändern...


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 240 W wurden letztes Jahr spezifziert


...wenn sich das in der Praxis niederschlägt.


----------



## Lotto (8. Juni 2022)

Verstehe nicht was manche für ein Problem mit USB-A haben. Klar USB-C kannst du jetzt "blind" reinstecken, aber wer das als wirkliches Problem empfunden hat hat anscheind sonst keine Probleme im Leben. Spätestens wenn man seine Hardware das zweite Mal angefasst hat weiß man doch schon wie rum man stecken muss. Bei Mini und Micro USB war das ja schon vor dem ersten reinstecken deutlich erkennbar.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (8. Juni 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Es wird nichts ausgeschlossen. Apple kann nach wie vor einen Lightninganschluss verbauen, nur dann eben zusätzlich zu USB C.


Sehr sinnvoll wäre das ja nicht. Daher vermute ich mal, dass Apple eh bald nur noch drahtlos laden wird. Sprich, sie verkaufen neue Devices für ineffizientes Induktivladen und viele Netzteile und Kabel landen dann auch noch auf dem Müll...




Pu244 schrieb:


> Was auch immer an Technologie kommt, das steht dem nicht im Weg.


Ich denke mal, dass die anderen Hersteller den gleichen Weg gehen werden wie Apple. Dann ist das Thema, zumindest im Bereich Smartphones, Smartwatches etc. eh komplett obsolete...



Pu244 schrieb:


> Manche Eingriffe sind nötig, andere sind sinnvoll. Das ist einer davon. Ich sehe auch nicht, wie einem das auf die Füße fallen soll. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderer Verordnung ist das hier durchdacht.


Gewiss ein Thema über dass sich vortrefflich Diskutieren lässt...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der drahtlose Ladestandard gilt dann auch für die Autohersteller. Je nach Modell ist da die Ladeleistung teilweise echt unterirdisch. -.-



Da ist die Ladeleistung doch schon mit Kabel unterirdisch. Eine halbe Stunde für 300 km Autobahn ist einfach zu viel. 

*scnr*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das mit Schallplatten und VHS ist nicht das gleiche. Schallplatten bieten das große Format und somit viel Platz für Artworks und für Verzierungen der Platte selber. Leute, die jetzt neue Schallplatten aus diesen Gründen kaufen werden mit Esoterikern gleichgesetzt. Natürlich gibt es die auch...
> Du selbst bist ja lange Jahre HighEnd-Röhrenmonitornutzer geblieben. Wieso? Aus guten Gründen, die nichts mit irgendwas esoterischen zu tun hatten.
> 
> Für VHS kenne ich zumindest keinen einzigen guten Grund.



Also wenn es dir primär um Artworks geht, dann bieten VHS nun wirklich deutlich mehr physische Fläche als Netflix-Streams.^^

Für das Revival der LP war aber auch deren _bei entsprechenden Voraussetzungen_ durchaus gute Qualität Grundvoraussetzung. Erst wenn zwei Medien prinzipiell den Anforderungen des Contents gewachsen ist, kann man darüber philosophieren, ob das alte nicht vielleicht doch gut genug war und ein paar spezielle Vorteile bot. Davon kann bei der VHS nicht die Rede sein. Die galt schon bei der Vorstellung als minderwertige Lösung und hat in etwas so gute Aussichten auf ein Revival wie Wachszylinder im Audio-Bereich. Fans analogen Videos müssten wenn dann 36 mm oder wenigstens 16 mm nachtrauern, denn das waren, analog zur LP, die Standards, die eine Wiedergabe zeitgenössischer Aufnahmen in deren voller Qualität erlaubten. Und nun rate mal jeder, was immer noch viele Hardcore-Fans beziehungsweise sogar ein kleines Revival hat...




Lotto schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was manche für ein Problem mit USB-A haben. Klar USB-C kannst du jetzt "blind" reinstecken, aber wer das als wirkliches Problem empfunden hat hat anscheind sonst keine Probleme im Leben. Spätestens wenn man seine Hardware das zweite Mal angefasst hat weiß man doch schon wie rum man stecken muss. Bei Mini und Micro USB war das ja schon vor dem ersten reinstecken deutlich erkennbar.



Also ich bin dank Typ-C von dreimal drehen vor jedem einstecken auf zweimal runter. 
(Bei SCART half in der Regel einmal drehen. Aber nicht des Kabels, sondern des Gerätes, bis man den Anschluss sehen konnte.)


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2022)

Gilt der neue Standard auch für Elektroautos?  








						EU stellt klar: Neue USB-C-Ladekabelpflicht gilt auch für Elektroautos
					

In der Europäischen Union kommen ab Herbst 2024 nur noch einheitliche Ladekabel vom Typ USB-C zum Einsatz. Nun hat die EU-Kommission klargestellt: Der




					www.der-postillon.com
				



Ich bin froh das es umgesetzt wurde und bin iPhone Nutzer. Musste mal im urlaub neues ladekabel kaufen weil zu Hause vergessen, 25€!


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. Juni 2022)

Ich fand Scart gar nicht so schlecht... Bei meinen Eltern steht noch ein Sony DVD-Player mit Scart rum, der regelmäßig benutzt wird. Hängt an einem Philips Ambilight-TV, beide Geräte von 2010.


----------



## Neuer_User (8. Juni 2022)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Es ist offiziell: Die EU hat einen einheitlichen Standard für Ladekabel*


Sehr gut, zumindest ein Stecker mit einheitlichem Standard für alle Geräte. Das ist absolut notwendig. Und wenn nbestimmte Hersteller noch andere Stecker wollen, z.B. für Thunderbolt, dann sollen sie ein zweite Buchse anbauen. Das ist doch kein Problem.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2022)

Warum werden eigentlich immer weniger Quellen angegeben? 
Für mich hört sich das so einfach nur an, dass die Ladebuchse an Geräten die Form von USB-C haben muss.


----------



## Thomas5010 (8. Juni 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die begrenzte Leistung, da sich das Phone zu stark erhitzt. Über das Kabel hat Xiaomi gerade erst 200W übertragen, drahtlos sind es meist maximal 15W. Von daher wird das Kabel auch in Zukunft wohl weiterhin dabei sein.


Ganz ehrlich. 15 Watt oder sogar 20 sind mir genug. Wir reden hier auch von Minigrößen von 3000-40000mah. In naher Zukunft wird es bei den lithium Akkus bleiben. Nur diese geben genug Leistung ab.

Es gibt zwar die Life4PO Akkus, welche bis zu 10000 Zyklen schaffen und viel sicherer sind. Aber diese haben auch Nachteile (schwerer und geringere Spannungen). Diese sind für Smartphones, Notebooks ungeeignet. 

Bei Lithium Akkus in Smartphones sind hohe Ladeleistungen kontraproduktiv. Ich möchte mir auch nicht mein Smartphone ruinieren.


----------



## Piy (8. Juni 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was manche für ein Problem mit USB-A haben. Klar USB-C kannst du jetzt "blind" reinstecken, aber wer das als wirkliches Problem empfunden hat hat anscheind sonst keine Probleme im Leben. Spätestens wenn man seine Hardware das zweite Mal angefasst hat weiß man doch schon wie rum man stecken muss. Bei Mini und Micro USB war das ja schon vor dem ersten reinstecken deutlich erkennbar.


Du beschreibst doch schon selbst, dass USB-C für körperlich eingeschränkte Personen enorme Vorteile hat, verstehst deine Worte aber leider nicht so, wie sie dort stehen... Vielen Millionen in Sehkraft oder Fingerfertigkeit eingeschränkten Personen wird so das regelmäßige problemlose Laden vieler Geräte erst wirklich ermöglicht.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (8. Juni 2022)

Eine kleine Auswahl von früher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (8. Juni 2022)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das mit Schallplatten und VHS ist nicht das gleiche. Schallplatten bieten das große Format und somit viel Platz für Artworks und für Verzierungen der Platte selber.



Es spricht nichts dagegen, auch bei CDs größere pacungen mitzuliefern. Ich habe hier noch die Collectorsedition von ASP: Maskenhaft. Da kann dann die LP, mit ihren zwei Bildern einpacken. Außerdem gab es früher noch Booklets, kleine Büchlein, die den CDs beigelegt waren. Da konnte man dann sehr vieles unterbringen, deutlich mehr, als bei einer LP.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Leute, die jetzt neue Schallplatten aus diesen Gründen kaufen werden mit Esoterikern gleichgesetzt. Natürlich gibt es die auch...



Nichts gegen Nostalgie, der Punkt ist nur, dass diese Leute ausgemachtes HiFi Voodoo verzapfen.

Es gibt viele Leute, die auf alte Dinge stehen und ja, das hat etwas. Ein aufziehbares Grammophon in Aktion ist schon beeindruckend. Keine Elektrik, nur Mechanik, kein Verstärker, nur ein Trichter und dennoch kommenTöne heraus, die vor weit über 100 Jahren aufgenommen wurden.

Der Punkt ist aber: kein Pferdenarr hat versucht mir weiß zu machen, dass sein Gaul 10.000t Last mit 30 facher Schallgeschwindigkeit transportieren kann und dabei nur 1L Wasser und 500gr Hafer auf 100km verbraucht. Bei den HiFi Esoterikern muß man sich anhören, wie toll und überlegen ihre alten Platten sind, obwohl die Dinger beweisbar schlecht sind. Das ist eben nder große Unterschied.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Du selbst bist ja lange Jahre HighEnd-Röhrenmonitornutzer geblieben. Wieso? Aus guten Gründen, die nichts mit irgendwas esoterischen zu tun hatten.



Die extreme Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit meines Röhrenmonitors ist ein tatsache, die sich beweisen läßt, ähnlich dem giten Schwarzwert. Der Blickwinelunabhängigkeit trauere ich heute noch nach, da kommt mein VA Monitor einfach nicht dagegen an. Die extrem überlegene Darstellung von Spielen, die erst 240Hz Monitore schlagen konnten (und dann auch meist nur grottiges TN) war da auch ein netter Bonus.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Für VHS kenne ich zumindest keinen einzigen guten Grund.



Genau wie bei Schallplatten. Wobei die VHS Hüllen auch deutlich mehr Gestaltungsspielraum zuließen, genau wie die Schallplatte.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> → In den 80ern die Rückkehr der Schallplatte zu prognostizieren hätte ich für gewagt gehalten, die Gründe pro Schallplatte, die noch nicht von CDs abgedeckt werden konnten aufzulisten war jedoch auch damals schon vollkommen problemlos möglich.



Welche sollen das gewesen sein?

Die CD ist technisch in allen Punkten weit überlegen.



hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvoll wäre das ja nicht.



Damit gibst ja zu, dass der Lightninganschluss nicht sonderlich nützlich ist.



hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Daher vermute ich mal, dass Apple eh bald nur noch drahtlos laden wird. Sprich, sie verkaufen neue Devices für ineffizientes Induktivladen und viele Netzteile und Kabel landen dann auch noch auf dem Müll...



Möglich, aber eher unwahrsxheinlich. Sie haben schon bei diversen Geräten USB C eingesetzt. Und wenn die EU das dann auch noch beim drahtlosen Laden umsetzt, dann war es das für Apple.



hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die anderen Hersteller den gleichen Weg gehen werden wie Apple. Dann ist das Thema, zumindest im Bereich Smartphones, Smartwatches etc. eh komplett obsolete...



Alle anderen Hersteller, wirklich absolute alle, mir ist keine Ausnahme bekannt, sind erst zu Micro USB und dann zu USB C gewechselt. Apple ist da absolut alleine.



Lotto schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was manche für ein Problem mit USB-A haben. Klar USB-C kannst du jetzt "blind" reinstecken, aber wer das als wirkliches Problem empfunden hat hat anscheind sonst keine Probleme im Leben. Spätestens wenn man seine Hardware das zweite Mal angefasst hat weiß man doch schon wie rum man stecken muss. Bei Mini und Micro USB war das ja schon vor dem ersten reinstecken deutlich erkennbar.



Es ist einfach deutlich komfortabler, wenn der Stecker einfach immer passt.



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. 15 Watt oder sogar 20 sind mir genug. Wir reden hier auch von Minigrößen von 3000-40000mah. In naher Zukunft wird es bei den lithium Akkus bleiben. Nur diese geben genug Leistung ab.



40.000mAh sind 150W, da braucht man mit 15W gut 11-12 Stunden um das zu laden. Da wären mir 60 oder 120W schon lieber.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich mit 15W nicht alles betreiben läßt, etwa Laptops.



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar die Life4PO Akkus, welche bis zu 10000 Zyklen schaffen und viel sicherer sind. Aber diese haben auch Nachteile (schwerer und geringere Spannungen). Diese sind für Smartphones, Notebooks ungeeignet.



Abwarten, was die Zukunft noch so bringt.



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Bei Lithium Akkus in Smartphones sind hohe Ladeleistungen kontraproduktiv. Ich möchte mir auch nicht mein Smartphone ruinieren.



Xiaomi hat bei seinem 120W Smartphone nach 800 Ladezyklen noch von 80% Kapazität gesprochen. Einer dieser Ultraschnelladevorgänge ist damit wohl doppelt so schädlich, wie ein normaler. Es gibt Situationen, in denen ich so ein Schnelladen gebrauchen kann. Etwa während oder nach einer 6h langen Zugfahrt, wenn das Smartphone mal schnell Energie tanken muß. Da wäre es mir auch den doppelten Verschleiß wert. Eventuell wird das ja in Zukunft sogar noch besser.


----------



## twinbeat (8. Juni 2022)

> Apple gewinnt letztlich sogar, denn Ladegeräte hatte man zuletzt schon gar keine mehr beigelegt - zugunsten der Umwelt.



Hahaha... guter Witz. Apple interessierte sich Null Nada Garnicht für die Umwelt... es sei denn man kann nebenher mit der Maßnahme auch noch Geld verdienen / Kosten einsparen.

Wenn sie sich um die Umwelt scheren würden und nicht ausschliesslich um den Profit wären deren Geräte günstig reparierbar damit sie nicht im Elektroschrott landen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (8. Juni 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Welche sollen das gewesen sein?
> 
> Die CD ist technisch in allen Punkten weit überlegen.


Steht doch schon da: Artwork-Format. Der Punkt ist, dass Schallplatten dort mehr geboten HABEN, nicht nur mehr bieten KONNTEN.
(übrigens sehe ich nicht, wo VHS-Verpackungen mehr als DVD- oder Blurayhüllen bieten sollten; ich sehe eher weniger und genutzt wurde das Potential eh nicht)


----------



## T-MAXX (8. Juni 2022)

Wenn ich EU lese oder höre läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter. Die mischen sich überall ein, obwohl man diesen Standard auch ohne EU längst eingeführt hätte.
Leider gab es damals keine einheitlichen Richtlinien und deshalb kam dieser Kabelsalat raus.


----------



## Tech_13 (8. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der drahtlose Ladestandard gilt dann auch für die Autohersteller. Je nach Modell ist da die Ladeleistung teilweise echt unterirdisch. -.-


Bei Autos, bzw Wallboxen hat der Energieversorger aber ein Wörtchen mitzureden.  Es ist mittleriweile Plficht in Wallboxen einen Steuerchip ähnlich dem Rundsteuerempfänger bei PV-Anlagen zu verbauen der den Out/Input ggf anpassen kann.

Sprich wenn das EVU sieht dass Leitungen überbelastet werden... wird gedrosselt. Ich bezweifle dass die EU hierzu viel machen kann.


----------



## Khabarak (8. Juni 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Logitech erschießt sich gerade


Wie kommst du da drauf?
Logitech nutzt schon lange USB-C als Ladeanschluss für kabellose Geräte.
Meine G900 ist ein wenig zu alt, aber meine Mx Master 2s und MX Keys nutzen schon lange USB-C (viele andere halt auch).
Außerdem gibt es kaum einen Hersteller, der nicht schon bei aktuellen Produkten auf USB-C umgestiegen ist.
e-Book Reader laufen halt mit USB2 Geschwindigkeit, aber über C Anschluss.
Kein aktuelles Smartphone kommt noch mit was anderem daher. (mit Ausnahme von Apple)
Selbst Apple hat im iPad Pro USB-C integriert.


GxGamer schrieb:


> Wenn USB-C nicht so ein instabiler, wackelkontaktlastiger, schnell kaputt gehender Mistanschluss wäre, würde ich das glatt toll finden.


Kann ich mit 5 Geräten gleichzeitig über mehrere Jahre nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Pu244 (8. Juni 2022)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Steht doch schon da: Artwork-Format. Der Punkt ist, dass Schallplatten dort mehr geboten HABEN, nicht nur mehr bieten KONNTEN.
> (übrigens sehe ich nicht, wo VHS-Verpackungen mehr als DVD- oder Blurayhüllen bieten sollten; ich sehe eher weniger und genutzt wurde das Potential eh nicht)



Du sagtest "Punkte", d.h. mehrere, die würde ich gerne hören.

Wie gesagt: man kann auch CDs in Großpackungen ausliefern, mit beliebig viel Kunstwerk.

Aber das war damals auch überhaupt nicht gewünscht, im Gegenteil. Die geringe Größe war modern. Man war froh, dass man nicht mehr mit diesen riesigen Platten hantieren mußte, sondern kleine CDs hatte, die man unkompliziert überall mitnehmen konnte und für die man nicht ein großes Regal brauchte.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Wenn ich EU lese oder höre läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter. Die mischen sich überall ein, obwohl man diesen Standard auch ohne EU längst eingeführt hätte.



Er hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt, dank Apple.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Leider gab es damals keine einheitlichen Richtlinien und deshalb kam dieser Kabelsalat raus.



Komisch, du bist gegen Richtlinien, und bemängelst, wenn es keine gibt.



Tech_13 schrieb:


> Bei Autos, bzw Wallboxen hat der Energieversorger aber ein Wörtchen mitzureden.  Es ist mittleriweile Plficht in Wallboxen einen Steuerchip ähnlich dem Rundsteuerempfänger bei PV-Anlagen zu verbauen der den Out/Input ggf anpassen kann.



Ich denke er meint eher die Ladeschalen in den Autos und ja, da gibt es noch einiges zu tun. Drahtlos wird da ja oft nur mit 5W geladen. Mit Kabeln kann es durchaus sein, dass man da dann nur 5V 2A hat. Ein Grund, warum die Ladegeräte für den Zigarettenanzünder weiterleben.

Zum Thema Rundsteuerempfänger: ich habe nie verstanden, warum die Leute nicht einfach den CEE Stecker benutzen.


----------



## Khabarak (8. Juni 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was manche für ein Problem mit USB-A haben. Klar USB-C kannst du jetzt "blind" reinstecken, aber wer das als wirkliches Problem empfunden hat hat anscheind sonst keine Probleme im Leben. Spätestens wenn man seine Hardware das zweite Mal angefasst hat weiß man doch schon wie rum man stecken muss. Bei Mini und Micro USB war das ja schon vor dem ersten reinstecken deutlich erkennbar.


USB-A lässt sich so schwer in Tablets und Smartphones unterbringen.
Und es hindert dich auch niemand, auf PC (oder Ladegerät) Seite weiter USB-A zu nutzen.
USB PD ist nicht zwingend an den C Stecker gebunden.
Ich hab hier auch ein Anker Netzteil, dass auch über USB-A mehr als 15W kann.


Tech_13 schrieb:


> Bei Autos, bzw Wallboxen hat der Energieversorger aber ein Wörtchen mitzureden.  Es ist mittleriweile Plficht in Wallboxen einen Steuerchip ähnlich dem Rundsteuerempfänger bei PV-Anlagen zu verbauen der den Out/Input ggf anpassen kann.
> 
> Sprich wenn das EVU sieht dass Leitungen überbelastet werden... wird gedrosselt. Ich bezweifle dass die EU hierzu viel machen kann.


Bei Wallboxen hat der Energieversorger prinzipiell ein Wort mitzureden.
Denn alle Wallboxen ab 11kW sind Meldepflichtig - da ist es egal, ob die regelbar sind, oder nicht.
Aber die kommen sowieso normalerweise an einen eigenen Zähler (immerhin gibt es für Wallboxen besonders günstigen Strom), der meist selbst steuerbar ist und der Wallbox bei Netztproblemen den Saft abdreht.


----------



## Lexx (8. Juni 2022)

> Die EU hat​


fertig.


----------



## T-MAXX (8. Juni 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Komisch, du bist gegen Richtlinien, und bemängelst, wenn es keine gibt.


Richtlinien müssen aus der Elektrobranche kommen und nicht von der EU.


----------



## Khabarak (8. Juni 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Richtlinien müssen aus der Elektrobranche kommen und nicht von der EU.


Die Branche kriegt es seit Jahren nicht hin.
Selbst beim letzten Anlauf mit Mikro USB musste erst der Gesetzeshammer geschwungen werden, bevor sich was tat und das Gesetz unnötig wurde.
Nun ist Apple allerdings ein riesiger Elektronikhersteller und auf den eigenen Walled Garden fixiert. 
Da Apple schon beim letzten Mal nicht mitspielen wollte, blieb diesmal halt nur das Gesetz.
Denn alle außer Apple haben schon länger USB-C als Standard.


----------



## Arzila (9. Juni 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Logitech erschießt sich gerade


Warum? Mein Maus und Headset von logitech haben usb c?


----------



## Cuddleman (9. Juni 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wir wohl nicht passieren, da die Akkus an die Autos angepasst werden, um den optimalen Platz zu finden. Außerdem sind die Akkus auch zu unterschiedlich.
> 
> Wirklich wichtig wäre ein Recht aus Reparatur, damit unabhängige Werkestätten die Module mit neuen Zellen bestücken können. Das ist wohl deren Geschäft der Zukunft.


unterschiedlich und anpassen, sind genau diese Worte die man durch Vereinheitlichung zu einem gültigen Standard zusammenfassen kann, an den jeder sich halten muß.

Die Autohersteller können dies sehr wohl und wenn dann zusätzlich eine maximale Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf deutschen Autobahnen endlich vorgeschrieben wird und nicht nur als empfohlene Richtgeschwindigkeit, ist ein  Fahrzeugschwerpunkt auch nicht mehr so tragend, was einer simplen Austauschbarkeit von Akku-Modulen mehr als entgegen kommt.
Das würde zumindest auch die Akkupreise senken und auch Städtlern das Aufladen an der Wohnungssteckdose erlauben, sofern ein einzelnes Modul höchstens 10kg wiegt.
Natürlich sollte man sich Gedanken machen, welche Akku-Version dabei die geringstmögliche Risikostufe beinhaltet, wo man den Kompromiß zur sinnvollen Reichweitenkapazität finden muß.
Dann brauchts auch keinen extra geschützten Bereich, gemäß der Brandgefahr bei den derzeit aktuellen Akku.

Weiterhin könnten die vereinheitlichten Akkus auch wie Mineralkraftstoffe an den Tankstellen gtelagert und dabei auch aufgeladen werden, was letztlich beim Wechseln von zwei drei Akku-Modulen auch nur die selbe Zeit eines bisherigen Tankstopp benötigt.

Also mal ehrlich, wo ein Wille, da gibts auch eine/n Weg/Lösung.

All solche Lösungen wurden von unterschiedlichen Denkern veröffentlicht, gebaut, getestet, nur keiner bringts richtig global zusammen!

Wenn ich da USB_C betrachte, sollte jeder Stecker, auch die Kabel dazwischen, sämtliche Verwendungszwecke gemäß Spezifikation beinhalten und nicht mit Ausßnahmen gespickt sein. Abwärtskompatibel hat immer den Beigeschmack eines rückständigen Produkts, das zur besten Unterscheidung nicht nur in Dokumenten sichtbar wird, sondern auch optisch und/oder fühlbar gekennzeichnet sein sollte.
Deshalb brauchts bis zu vollumfänglichen Verwendbarkeit, zusammen gefaßt in einen endgültigen Standard auch mehr als 5 Jahre, obwohl die Spezifikationen zu USB-C mit Vorstellung der Stecker/Buchse-Version zukunftssicher ausgiebig ausgelotet, auch getestet wurden.
Mit den jetzigen Standard bleiben nur noch die Endgeräte übrig, welche die spezifischen Eigenschaften mit USB-C Standard verwendbar sind.

Konsequent, ist das notwendige Schlagwort!


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden die Videophilen die grenzenlose Qualität von VHS zu schätzen wissen, z.B. das warme und natürliche Bild und die überragende Qualität, kein Vergleich mit der kalten 4K Blu Ray.
> 
> Dann werden sie einen Anschluß benötigen und es werden wieder neue VHS Rekorder entwickelt, mit den besten Funktionen der Technik von heute.
> 
> Bei den Schallplatten hat in den 80ern auch kaum jemand gedacht, dass sich der Müll wird halten können.


Okay Okay, hast mich überredet. Ich heb die Scart-Kabel mal auf. Hab ne ganze Kiste von denen im Keller. 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da ist die Ladeleistung doch schon mit Kabel unterirdisch. Eine halbe Stunde für 300 km Autobahn ist einfach zu viel.
> 
> *scnr*


Man könnte ja die Autobahn mit Induktionsspuren versehen. Ist sicher ganz günstig.... Hat da jemand "Sondervermögen" gesagt?! 



twinbeat schrieb:


> Hahaha... guter Witz. Apple interessierte sich Null Nada Garnicht für die Umwelt... es sei denn man kann nebenher mit der Maßnahme auch noch Geld verdienen / Kosten einsparen.


Top Unterstellung!  Es empfiehlt sich vorher die Fakten (1+2) zu checken, bevor man sowas von sich gibt.  So einen Bericht gibt übrigens auch Samsung, OnePlus und Co. ab. Umweltschutz ist vieles, aber nicht günstig.... Natürlich lässt sich auch einiges einsparen, aber die Investitionen sind trotzdem enorm hoch. Sehe das bei mir im Unternehmen. Und wir sind nur ein kleine Bude.



twinbeat schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich um die Umwelt scheren würden und nicht ausschliesslich um den Profit wären deren Geräte günstig reparierbar damit sie nicht im Elektroschrott landen.


Es steht jedem frei seine Geräte bei externen Reperaturcentern reparieren zu lassen. Der letzte Display-Tausch hat mich bei Apple 29€ gekostet. Und der letzte Akku-Tausch gar exorbitante 55€. Willst du alles zu 100% selbst erledigen und gleichzeitig eine lange Garantie dann bleibt dir nur der Griff zu einem Fairphone 4.

Es landen übrigens auch mehr als genug Androiden auf dem Elektroschrott. Besonders die günstigen Modelle welche nicht lange von den Herstellern mit Updates versorgt werden, landen ziemlich schnell im Müll. Und der 0815-User weiß halt nicht, wie man ein Custom-ROM installiert. Viele Händler verkaufen auch immer noch Geräte die schon lange keinen Support mehr bekommen. Das gepaart mit dem "Uncool" sein, wenn man nicht das modernste Smartphone in der Tasche hat, und fertig ist der Lack. Die Hersteller sind ein Teil des Problems, aber die Hauptschuld liegt schon beim Kunden und den Händlern.



Tech_13 schrieb:


> Bei Autos, bzw Wallboxen hat der Energieversorger aber ein Wörtchen mitzureden. Es ist mittleriweile Plficht in Wallboxen einen Steuerchip ähnlich dem Rundsteuerempfänger bei PV-Anlagen zu verbauen der den Out/Input ggf anpassen kann.


Ich bezog mich mit meiner Aussage auf Möglichkeit, das Smartphone im Auto drahtlos zu laden.  Sorry, für das Missverständnis.


----------



## GEChun (9. Juni 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Die Branche kriegt es seit Jahren nicht hin.
> Selbst beim letzten Anlauf mit Mikro USB musste erst der Gesetzeshammer geschwungen werden, bevor sich was tat und das Gesetz unnötig wurde.
> Nun ist Apple allerdings ein riesiger Elektronikhersteller und auf den eigenen Walled Garden fixiert.
> Da Apple schon beim letzten Mal nicht mitspielen wollte, blieb diesmal halt nur das Gesetz.
> Denn alle außer Apple haben schon länger USB-C als Standard.


Apple kann immer noch den USB-C Weglassen und ganz auf Induktiv gehen...!


----------



## Pu244 (9. Juni 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Richtlinien müssen aus der Elektrobranche kommen und nicht von der EU.



Da kommt das ganze auch her. Alle haben USB C verwendet, außer Apple. Von daher hat die EU nur das faktische vorgeschrieben.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> unterschiedlich und anpassen, sind genau diese Worte die man durch Vereinheitlichung zu einem gültigen Standard zusammenfassen kann, an den jeder sich halten muß.



Das Punkt ist, dass sich alles dermaßen abartig schnell ändert, dass es momentan keinen Sinn ergibt Standards zu setzen.

Würde man heute bestimmte Akkuzellen vorschreiben, so wären di in 2 Jahren veraltet, zu wenig Kapazität, zuviele Rohstoffe, zu teuer, zu unsicher.

Hätte man am Anfang der Elektrifizierung das ganze fest vorgeschrieben, so hätten wir heute 110V Gleichstrom.

Man sollte da noch einige Zeit warten, wenn man da überhaupt etwas vorschreibt.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Die Autohersteller können dies sehr wohl und wenn dann zusätzlich eine maximale Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf deutschen Autobahnen endlich vorgeschrieben wird und nicht nur als empfohlene Richtgeschwindigkeit, (...)



Bloß nicht!

Das kostet nur Menschenleben und schadet auf lange Sicht vermutlich der Umwelt. Klingt ein wenig Paradox, ist aber wohl so.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> (...) ist ein  Fahrzeugschwerpunkt auch nicht mehr so tragend, was einer simplen Austauschbarkeit von Akku-Modulen mehr als entgegen kommt.



Man kann die Dinger in der Werkstatt problemlos wechseln. Was man vorschreiben müßte, wäre, dass man auch an die Zellen und die Software kommen muß.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Das würde zumindest auch die Akkupreise senken und auch Städtlern das Aufladen an der Wohnungssteckdose erlauben, sofern ein einzelnes Modul höchstens 10kg wiegt.



Nein, es würde die Akkupreise nicht senken, da ein vom Nutzer auswechselbares Modul aus Prinzip aufwändiger und damit teurer ist.

Außerdem: du glaubst ernsthaft, dass jemand nach Feierabend sein halbes Auto (400-500kg, mit Modulbauweise wohl eher 600kg+) in die Wohnung trägt und es dort läd? 

Träum weiter



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Weiterhin könnten die vereinheitlichten Akkus auch wie Mineralkraftstoffe an den Tankstellen gtelagert und dabei auch aufgeladen werden, was letztlich beim Wechseln von zwei drei Akku-Modulen auch nur die selbe Zeit eines bisherigen Tankstopp benötigt.



Nette Idee, hat aber das Problem, dass eigentlich keiner seine neuen Akkus gegen ausgenudelte tauschen möchte. Deshalb werden die Akkus dann einem Konzern gehören, der sie vermietet, was die Sache teuer macht.

Das grundsätzliche Problem am Akkutausch.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, wo ein Wille, da gibts auch eine/n Weg/Lösung.



Nein, manchmal ist da kein Weg, die Perpetuum Mobile Forschung kann ein Lied davon singen.

Manchmal ist da auch kein Sinnvoller weg



Cuddleman schrieb:


> All solche Lösungen wurden von unterschiedlichen Denkern veröffentlicht, gebaut, getestet, nur keiner bringts richtig global zusammen!



Die Lösungen, die du genannt hat, haben so ihre Nachteile. 

Ich meine komm schon: eine halbe Tonne in die Wohnung wuchten, damit man sein Auto laden kann? Bei elektrischen Rollern geht das, aber nicht bei ausgewachsenen Autos.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (9. Juni 2022)

So ein Unfug, was ist denn mit neueren Technologien, die werden dann ausgebremst, besser wäre gewesen, eine Verordnung das die Geräte alle einen leicht austauschbaren Akku haben müssten, als dieser Quatsch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juni 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint eher die Ladeschalen in den Autos und ja, da gibt es noch einiges zu tun. Drahtlos wird da ja oft nur mit 5W geladen. Mit Kabeln kann es durchaus sein, dass man da dann nur 5V 2A hat. Ein Grund, warum die Ladegeräte für den Zigarettenanzünder weiterleben.
> 
> Zum Thema Rundsteuerempfänger: ich habe nie verstanden, warum die Leute nicht einfach den CEE Stecker benutzen.



Das Problem ist nicht das Steckerformat, sondern der Anschluss großer Lasten. Da muss bei einem üblichen Hausanschluss ein regelndes Glied dazwischen, dass bei starker Aktivität anderer Verbraucher runterregelt und ganz allgemein braucht man ein System um den Verbrauch gleichmäßig über alle Phasen zu verteilen. Das geht nur per Wallbox, denn in Elektroautos wird neben dem Gleichstromeingang wenig mehr als ein Notladesystem verbaut. Warum sollte man auch permanent ein an wenig verbreitete, in seiner Gesamtleistung weiterhin mäßiges, technisch aufwendiges System spazierenfahren?




Cuddleman schrieb:


> unterschiedlich und anpassen, sind genau diese Worte die man durch Vereinheitlichung zu einem gültigen Standard zusammenfassen kann, an den jeder sich halten muß.
> 
> Die Autohersteller können dies sehr wohl und wenn dann zusätzlich eine maximale Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf deutschen Autobahnen endlich vorgeschrieben wird und nicht nur als empfohlene Richtgeschwindigkeit, ist ein  Fahrzeugschwerpunkt auch nicht mehr so tragend, was einer simplen Austauschbarkeit von Akku-Modulen mehr als entgegen kommt.



Beim Geradeausfahren ist die Lage des Schwerpunkts egal; spannend wird er bei engen Richtungswechseln. Eine der unschönen Entwicklunen auf Autobahnen ist ess, das nicht mehr nur ein paar wenige, flache Sportwagen, sondern auch in großer Zahl Kleintransporter, SUVs & Co Geschwindigkeiten bis und jenseits der 200 km/h für sich entdecken. Deren hoher Schwerpunkt stört dabei nicht, aber die miese Aerodynamik wird einfach durch noch mehr Verbrauch ausgeglichen und das im Vergleich zur Bremsleistung viel höhere Gewicht teilweise komplett ignoriert.

Es ist, im Gegenteil, bei einer engeren Integration von Batterien in Elektroautos sogar eine Verlagerung des Schwerpunktes nach oben zu erwarten. Bislang bockt man Elektroautos einfach auf und packt einen quaderförmigen Energiespeicher unten drunter: niedriger Schwerpunkt, relativ gute Austauschbarkeit. Aber 10 Prozent mehr Fahrzeughöhe und damit Luftwiderstand bei sonst gleicher Bauweise, wenn man eine hohe Kapazität haben will. Mit geplanten Akkutechniken, die robust genug für ein Platzierung in Crashstrukturen sind, könnte man dagegen Batterien in bestehende Hohlräume in Kotflügeln, Stoßfängern, Armaturenbrett und vielem mehr auslagern und so bei gleichem Batterie- und Nutzvolumen wieder flachere Autos bauen. Deren Schwerpunkt läge aber, entsprechend  dieser alternativen Einbauorte für schwere Energiespeicher, höher.




Painkiller schrieb:


> Okay Okay, hast mich überredet. Ich heb die Scart-Kabel mal auf. Hab ne ganze Kiste von denen im Keller.
> 
> 
> Man könnte ja die Autobahn mit Induktionsspuren versehen. Ist sicher ganz günstig.... Hat da jemand "Sondervermögen" gesagt?!



Wenn man schon mal wieder 100 Milliarden extra Schulden machen will, wäre ich gleich für Linearmotoren.


----------



## Pu244 (9. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht das Steckerformat, sondern der Anschluss großer Lasten. Da muss bei einem üblichen Hausanschluss ein regelndes Glied dazwischen, dass bei starker Aktivität anderer Verbraucher runterregelt und ganz allgemein braucht man ein System um den Verbrauch gleichmäßig über alle Phasen zu verteilen. Das geht nur per Wallbox, denn in Elektroautos wird neben dem Gleichstromeingang wenig mehr als ein Notladesystem verbaut. Warum sollte man auch permanent ein an wenig verbreitete, in seiner Gesamtleistung weiterhin mäßiges, technisch aufwendiges System spazierenfahren?



1: Um den Strom im Haushalt zu begrenzen müßte die Wallbox mit dem Stromzähler kommunizieren können. Da man sich in Deutschland entschieden hat extrem blöde Smartmeter zu verbauen, wird daraus nichts. Wenn man seine 22kW zieht, dann fliegt die Hauptsicherung, wenn man im Haus noch weitere große Lasten hinzunimmt. Besonders wenn man insgesamt nur mit 50 oder gar nur 35A abgesichert ist, passiert das schnell. Viele Bauherren haben in der Vergangenheit beim Hausanschluss gespart, das rächt sich eben jetzt, während viele Uralthütten mit insgesamt 43kW unterwegs sind.
2: Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber die Wallbox verteilt die Lasten nicht zwischen Den Phasen oder richtet den Strom gleich. Das ganze ist nach wie vor der normale Wechselstrom, die Wallbox sagt nur "hier kannst du xy kW ziehen", darum muß man sich normalerweise selbst kümmern.
3: Das wechselstromladen ist momentan noch die am weitesten verbreitete Variante. 90% laden ihr eAuto in der eigenen Garage. Auch in Zukunft wird sich da nicht soviel ändern, normale Parkplätze werden mit Wechselstrom angebunden.
4: 22kW gehören beim Wechselstromladen zum guten Ton und werden sich in Europa auch immer weiter durchsetzen. Die Amis sind da leider auf 230V 30A und 50A beschränkt, was eben 7kW und 11,5 kW entspricht.


----------



## Khabarak (9. Juni 2022)

GEChun schrieb:


> Apple kann immer noch den USB-C Weglassen und ganz auf Induktiv gehen...!


Stimmt, aber dann halt mit gemütlichen 15W laden und eine Ewigkeit brauchen, da viel von den 15W einfach nur zu Wärme werden

Edit:


Pu244 schrieb:


> 1: Um den Strom im Haushalt zu begrenzen müßte die Wallbox mit dem Stromzähler kommunizieren können. Da man sich in Deutschland entschieden hat extrem blöde Smartmeter zu verbauen, wird daraus nichts. Wenn man seine 22kW zieht, dann fliegt die Hauptsicherung, wenn man im Haus noch weitere große Lasten hinzunimmt. Besonders wenn man insgesamt nur mit 50 oder gar nur 35A abgesichert ist, passiert das schnell. Viele Bauherren haben in der Vergangenheit beim Hausanschluss gespart, das rächt sich eben jetzt, während viele Uralthütten mit insgesamt 43kW unterwegs sind.
> 2: Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber die Wallbox verteilt die Lasten nicht zwischen Den Phasen oder richtet den Strom gleich. Das ganze ist nach wie vor der normale Wechselstrom, die Wallbox sagt nur "hier kannst du xy kW ziehen", darum muß man sich normalerweise selbst kümmern.
> 3: Das wechselstromladen ist momentan noch die am weitesten verbreitete Variante. 90% laden ihr eAuto in der eigenen Garage. Auch in Zukunft wird sich da nicht soviel ändern, normale Parkplätze werden mit Wechselstrom angebunden.
> 4: 22kW gehören beim Wechselstromladen zum guten Ton und werden sich in Europa auch immer weiter durchsetzen. Die Amis sind da leider auf 230V 30A und 50A beschränkt, was eben 7kW und 11,5 kW entspricht.


Die Wallbox ist an 3 Phasen angeschlossen. Du kannst die nicht über eine Phase betreiben.
Du musst deine 11kW Wallbox anmelden - erst recht eine 22kW Box, bei der der Stromanbieter auch nein sagen kann - oder dir ne dicke Rechnung für einen stärkeren Anschluss - mitsamt Bauarbeiten - schickt.

Edit2:


~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> So ein Unfug, was ist denn mit neueren Technologien, die werden dann ausgebremst, besser wäre gewesen, eine Verordnung das die Geräte alle einen leicht austauschbaren Akku haben müssten, als dieser Quatsch.


Welche neue Technologie wird ausgebremst?Mehr Datenübertragung?
80GBit sollten erst mal reichen, bis man in ein paar Jahren nen anderen Stecker nehmen will.
Bildübertragung per DisplayPort ist auch mit dabei...
Selbst Daisy Chaining von Bildschirmen geht.
240W maximale Stromübertragung sind dabei...
Thunderbolt 4 ist drin.

Was fehlt?


----------



## twinbeat (9. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Top Unterstellung!  Es empfiehlt sich vorher die Fakten (1+2) zu checken, bevor man sowas von sich gibt.  So einen Bericht gibt übrigens auch Samsung, OnePlus und Co. ab. Umweltschutz ist vieles, aber nicht günstig.... Natürlich lässt sich auch einiges einsparen, aber die Investitionen sind trotzdem enorm hoch. Sehe das bei mir im Unternehmen. Und wir sind nur ein kleine Bude.


Natürlich "unterstelle" ich das nicht nur Apple. Das unterstelle ich jeder einzelnen Firma die mir erzählen will wie grün sie ist aber hintenrum alles dafür tut damit die Geräte nicht zu reparieren sind und dann im Elektroschrott landen.

Mag sein das das bei kleineren Unternehmen wirklich mit dem Umweltgedanken geschieht - hab ich bei kleinen bis mittleren Unternehmen mit dehnen ich zusammenarbeite auch schon gesehen.
Aber so Großkonzerne wie Apple, Samsung, John Deere etc. interessiert das Null. Das interessiert sie erst wenn der öffentliche Druck zu schlimm wird. Dann nimmt man ein bisschen Geld in die Hand, hängt sich ein grünes Mäntelchen um, schmeisst die PR-Machinerie an und bringt den ein oder anderen gut aussehenden Report raus. Macht die Fossile Energien-Branche seit Jahrzehnten mit gutem Erfolg.
Oder Apple die sich mit Händen, Füßen und ihrer geballten Lobby-Geld-Macht gegen den einheitlichen Standard der EU gewehrt haben. Wo ist da der Umweltgedanke gewesen? Die wollten nur weiter ihre eigenen teuren Ladekabel verkaufen. Ein anderer valider Grund sich dem Standard zu wiedersetzen gibts nicht.

Wenn Apple, Samsung und Co. wirklich was für die Umwelt tun wollten, würden sie es ganz simpel z.B. ermöglichen das man bei einem Handy ganz einfach den Akku wechseln kann statt ihn im Gehäuse zu verkleben um es möglichst schwer zu machen. Oder sie würden es kleinen Repair-Shops endlich wirklich ermöglichen ihre Geräte zu reparieren wenn irgendwas kaputtgegangen ist.

Wir haben zuviel Elektroschrott... und an diesem Punkt möchten die natürlich nicht arbeiten. Verstehe ich aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht sogar.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

Es wurde auch Zeit.
Damit dieses Durcheinander endlich aufhört.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juni 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Richtlinien müssen aus der Elektrobranche kommen und nicht von der EU.


#dasregeltdermarkt


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> #dasregeltdermarkt


Das klappt bei Mieten, Strom, Gas und Öl hier in Deutschland ja auch  bereits 1A!


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juni 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Da kommt das ganze auch her. Alle haben USB C verwendet, außer Apple. Von daher hat die EU nur das faktische vorgeschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ja, die Physik setzt Grenzen.
Der Mensch erkennt aber leider diese nicht gern an.

Letztlich muß der Mensch sein Tun anpassen.
Also bauen wir besser nur Autos ala Piëchs 1-3 Liter Auto.
Windschlüpfrig ohne Ende kaum länger als ein normal großer Mensch und da drin Akkus die man im Ganzen vernünftig tragen kann, aber nur in den Hof, o.ä. zum Laden.
Ob da jemand auch an körperlich beeinträchtigte Menschen denkt, die im besten Fall nur durch Alterung so geworden sind?
Mietversionen wären auch denkbar, aber da bekommt man zwar ein Fahrzeug, ob der festverbaute Akku dann tatsächlich das angenommene Ziel erreicht, ist dann wie bei den Mietrollern.
Wenn man nicht so weit kommt, wird der einfach vor Ort gelassen, egal wie, oder worin.
Alles was die derzeitige Technik an Übertragungsmöglichkeiten offeriert, würde ausreichen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, sofern für kommenden Innovationen noch wesentlich verbesserte Komprimierungsverfahren entwickeln.
Ich stell mir seit einiger Zeit die Frage, ob 8k für dem Homebereich überhaupt weitere Vorteile bringt?
VR hat auch keinen richtigen Fuß gefast, da hier erst kürzlich 4K, pro Auge, vorgestellt wurde.
Damit könnten dann wenigstens die nächsten Jahrzehnte gewisse Standards beibehalten werden.
Nur um Kabel und Geräte zu bauen, die man in zwei drei Jahren allein der Schnittstellennutzung wegen als unbenutzbar verurteilen muß, kann die viel gepriesene Nachhaltigkeit nicht erzeugen.
Stagnation ist nicht unbedingt mit Rückschrittlichkeit zu verbinden, sondern läßt auch eine Erholung zu, welche dann wirklich ausgereifte Ideen im Alltag nutzbar machen, ohne das man als selbstzahlender Tester sich mit unausgegorenen Stressen muß.
Alles was man bisher immer mit negativen Gegenargumenten versucht ins bequeme Lot der Menschen zu bringen, könnte man auch positiv ansehen.
Überzeugungskraft und eine umgekrempelte Lebensweise ...  jetzt wirds unbequem, auch noch für mich!

Bis wir auf biologische Weise eine Borg-Gemeinschaft mit telephatischen Fähigkeiten werden, überlassen wir alles nur der selbst erschafften Technik, die man aber leider nicht essen kann, dafür unser Denken völlig verändert, weitestgehend auch immer weiter zu Unselbstständigkeit, bis zum Punkt des Mündigkeitverlust.
Ich träume mal weiter, nur um reales zu verdrängen, oder auch nur, um meine eigenen Visionen, bzw. Wünsche noch zu erleben.

Ich quälte mich gerade aus einem Mercedes E Taxi und dessen Badewannenkarosserie, wobei der Bordstein noch sein übriges tat.
Später holte mich jemand mit einem Touran ab und da brauchte ich nur meinen Arsch auf den Sitz schieben, ohne wie ein eingeklapptes Taschenmesser in diesen zu fallen.
Alt werden hat so seine Tücken und wird gern als  etwas unnormales betrachtet.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. Juni 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Du sagtest "Punkte", d.h. mehrere, die würde ich gerne hören.


Oberfläche der Platte. Artwork-Dimensionen.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: man kann auch CDs in Großpackungen ausliefern, mit beliebig viel Kunstwerk.


Ja, manche machen das auch. Aber eben nur manche...
...bei Schallplatten ist man hingegen relativ sicher.


----------



## troppa (4. Oktober 2022)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Schade, dass alternative Technologien per Gesetz / Verordnung ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass solche unnötige, „staatliche“ Eingriffe iwann weh tun werden.



Es wurde jetzt nur die Schnittstelle festgelegt. Das Ladetechnologienchaos bleibt weiterhin bestehen und bessere Ladetechnologien können natürlich ebenfalls entwickelt werden. Diese müssten auch nicht unbedingt auf USB-C setzen, aber eine gewisse (Rückwärts-) Kompatibilität mit USB-C wäre zum jetztingen Zeitpunkt sicher sinnvoll.
Über die USB-C Buchse ist mittlerweile in vielen mobilen Geräten quasi schon der Standard und es lassen sich über sie bis zu 240 Watt ziehen. Eine alternative Schnittstelle zu entwickeln, die nur das Gleiche leistet, wäre natürlich möglich, aber sicherlich nicht sinnvoll. Für die nächsten Jahre scheint USB-C erstmal zu reichen und sollte es in Zukunft eine alternative Schnittstelle geben, die mehr leisten kann und auch benötigt wird, denke ich, dass man diese zum Standard machen wird.

Ohne Tritt in den Hintern bewegt sich Apple ja leider nicht. Lightning ist zwar schon Jahre veraltet, aber trotzdem hat man immer noch daran festgehalten und wird sich in naher Zukunft drüber beschweren, dass man nun auf USB-C umsteigen muss und die Schuld für Apples E-Schrott auf die EU abwälzen wollen, obwohl man schon vor Jahren handeln hätte können imho müssen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2022)

troppa schrieb:


> Ohne Tritt in den Hintern bewegt sich Apple ja leider nicht. Lightning ist zwar schon Jahre veraltet, aber trotzdem hat man immer noch daran festgehalten und wird sich in naher Zukunft drüber beschweren, dass man nun auf USB-C umsteigen muss und die Schuld für Apples E-Schrott auf die EU abwälzen wollen, obwohl man schon vor Jahren handeln hätte können imho müssen.


In den USa setzt Apple ja nur noch auf eSIM.
Würde mich also nicht wundern wenn sie extra für die EU keinen Anschluss mehr verwenden  werden. Datenübertragung nur noch über die Cloud und Aufladen nur noch mit MagSafe,


----------

